# removing oil based semi solid deck stain from a deck



## rhbrownpainting (Oct 16, 2009)

the deck is currently stained with Behr oil base semi solid deck stain. is it possible? the owner has tried several basic crappy home depot strippers with little luck. my rep down at Benjamin Moore suggested to use BENJAMIN MOORE® REMOVE FINISH REMOVER 315. i'm just wondering if any of you guys have used it or have a better solution other than sanding the deck. there is about 60 linear fit of railing with pickets in it, so sanding is really not an option.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

http://www.opwdecks.com/hd-80-wood-stripper-10lbs.htm

8 oz per gallon applied straight with a pump up. Keep it wet for 20 minutes (if any chem dries, its not working) by misting with more stripper.

Wash deck with 800-1000 psi.

Wash off at low pressure. You HAVE to neutralize with this: 
http://www.opwdecks.com/citralic-wood-brightener-2lbs.htm

Dump the 2 lb container into a pail, add water and stir thoroughly. Run that through the pump up (after you have triple rinsed it).

Behr alkyd/hybrids are brutal strips. You may have to strip twice before you neutralize. if you do not neutralize, the wood and new finish will be black or VERY dark.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

The HD80 Works wonders. I actually added a booster from ACR Products with the HD80 from The Sealer Store that caused even the latex coatings to come off with just a little more labor than a oil based strip.

Remember to get that thing sanded properly because that is a forgotten step that will set apart the Pros from the Joes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Star-10 stripper works. I sell that for stripping log homes. Not famliar with HD80, sounds caustic.....but if it works, its worth it. The BM 315 is good for semi trans stains. It can work on solids, but it depends how worn they are as to how well it works. Th longer you let it sit the better, and a bit of scrubbing helps.


----------



## BehrPro Support (Oct 1, 2009)

We have a ready-to-use exterior stripper that can help you remove the stain.
Premium Stain & Finish Stripper No. 64 is used for oil, latex-based, solid
and semi-transparent stains and clear sealers. It also removes loose wood
fibers without sanding on weathered wood. This product was created
especially for use on wood deck and siding surfaces.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nick, this is nitpicking but I feel it belies your purpose and muddies your perceived intent if you hawk your product lines. I mean no disrespect to you and of course you are doing what comes naturally. I just don't think this is the place to be selling if you want to be taken for your originally stated and intended purpose.

I do realize you are only trying to be helpful.


----------



## BehrPro Support (Oct 1, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Nick, this is nitpicking but I feel it belies your purpose and muddies your perceived intent if you hawk your product lines. I mean no disrespect to you and of course you are doing what comes naturally. I just don't think this is the place to be selling if you want to be taken for your originally stated and intended purpose.
> 
> I do realize you are only trying to be helpful.


Ken, 

Sorry if that came across as sales-like, I really was just trying to offer a solution. My apologies. 

We do not intend to use this tool as a sales resource, but thought this would be a helpful response.


----------

